# The New Guy



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello all! Obviously, I am new here. I am a guy living in the USA and I have a Filpino GF. My relationship is great with no issues. I just enjoy reading and contributing on forums like this one. I hope I am a good fit here! 

If my name seems familiar to you, feel free to say hello.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Enigma! Good to see you here!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. I believe I remember seeing a few of your posts on..... well ya know where. Glad you’re here though.


----------

